# Wello Saturday 31st or Sunday 1st



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,

As the wind seems to be easing slightly I thought I would take another look at the Wello area. I will be targeting a few spots that are new to me, as some of the usual haunts have been a bit quiet recently.

I would like to launch around 6am. Probably paddle out to Green and fish 3 or 4 locations before heading back in. All in it will be about 12 kilometers plus and probably take us till around 10am.

If not Saturday - then I'd like to take a look Sunday.

Tide is 8.14; 2.20 metres.

This is strictly weather dependent.

PM me if you are interested or leave a reply.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

You might find it could be a little too windy...

If you wanted to shorten the journey a little, you could also leave from Manly. It should be a shorter run to Green & back. However I think you might be hit hard by those winds...


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I was thinking of launching at Manly. Yes I am keeping an eye on Sea Breeze - and currently the winds at the banks are looking pretty good. Not to say that wont change..... :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Winds were fishable this morning - should have gone.

Hope conditions are ok Sunday. If so - will launch from Manly.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

How did you go?
Too windy?


----------

